
An in Depth Guide to the Extreme Single Responsibility Principle - kiyanwang
http://www.sleepeasysoftware.com/an-in-depth-guide-to-extreme-single-responsibility-principle/
======
InquisitiveMe
Any open source project that is good example of SRP ?

